# HT Room starting to take shape



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

I started my HT project 3rd week of Jan, 2008 finally getting to drywall 2 layers diff. thickness I will be building floating floor next was wondering about butt kickers should I install them in platform I will have risers or should kickers be installed in chairs still wolrking this out any ideas?

Don


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

*Re: HT Room staring to take shape*

Good question. I'd like to know that too...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I believe you will be better off to install the Buttkickers in the chairs. You can PM Roman (RSH) of Ultimate Home Entertainment and he can advise you on this for sure.

Take some pics of your construction progress and share them with us. :T


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> I believe you will be better off to install the Buttkickers in the chairs. You can PM Roman (RSH) of Ultimate Home Entertainment and he can advise you on this for sure.
> 
> Take some pics of your construction progress and share them with us. :T


 Here are 2 pics of just HT room I have more I will post them too we are actually doing the whole basement this is rough drywall stage shpould be in mudd by Monday or Tuesday. It's 22ft long and 15ft wide we will be building sub floor


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

don5738 said:


> Here are 2 pics of just HT room I have more I will post them too we are actually doing the whole basement this is rough drywall stage shpould be in mudd by Monday or Tuesday. It's 22ft long and 15ft wide we will be building sub floor



Here are some more pics


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That's going to be a nice size theatre..
Have you decided on screen size and projection set up yet?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I believe you will be better off to install the Buttkickers in the chairs. You can PM Roman (RSH) of Ultimate Home Entertainment and he can advise you on this for sure.. :T


I second this suggestion :yes::yes:

I also have a riser and two rows of three seats each ... I installed one buttkicker per row (is under the middle seat); I did it this way because I think is easy to move the seats than the riser (even if is isolated from the floor, is heavier than the seats) ... :T


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

Prof. said:


> That's going to be a nice size theatre..
> Have you decided on screen size and projection set up yet?


well I'm going to go with approx 100'' plus screen possible 120'' as far as projector I'm not sure yet i will be building a stage and wood colums on both sides to house both front speakers and both subs


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I certainly wouldn't go any smaller than 120" in that size room...

That theatre would be ideal for an anamorphic projection set up!..Have you considered that possibility?
You could easily have a screen 10' wide in that room, and with anamorphic projection, it would look great..and you wouldn't need a light cannon of a projector to do it either..


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

don5738 said:


> Here are some more pics


I finally have some time to post more pics of my progress we started sub floor this weekend and started building front speaker inclosures 
we have 2 layers of plywood down in 2 diff. directions also we are building front stage and risers 3 rows of 4 seats also ran all wiring under floor for low volt lamps and buttkickers.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

hows that floor sound? any thump at all?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

NICE work so far!!!!!!!!!! What are those black squares and what are you using to glue them down? Are you gluing the plywood to the supports or screwing them or both?

Matt


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

mdrake said:


> NICE work so far!!!!!!!!!! What are those black squares and what are you using to glue them down? Are you gluing the plywood to the supports or screwing them or both?
> 
> Matt


the black squares are a gym matt cut into 3x3 inch squares its approx. 3/4 inch thick we glued them down with liqued nails then frame for sub floor just set on top of rubber and floats plywood is then screwed to frame we used 2 layers and insulated with r13 it sounds great bass just pounds thru it


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info!! It is nice to learn from others that are going before me. :bigsmile:

Matt


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks great so far! Really nice workmanship.

You're going to way more trouble than me. No subfloor in my project. I should finish studding this weekend. Can't wait to wire and drywall.

Doug


----------

